# hunting



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

just wondering wat you guys/ gals, if your doing any hunting while waiting for deer season to start.
well i go on a wild boar hunt feb 26th-28th 2010, and bowfishing
and i cant wait


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Going turkey hunting in the spring


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

archerykid13 said:


> Going turkey hunting in the spring


ive never tried turkey hunting. wat is it like.
is it kinda like predator hunting.
and do you do it with a bow or shotgun


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, I've never been predator hunting. but in turkey hunting you have stay about as still as a statue, because thy have awesome eyesight.

And concerning the gun or bow question I use bot: I use my bow for my own turkey and I use a gun to kill my Grandpa's and Uncle's turkies.


----------



## Hoytkiller (Aug 18, 2009)

I've been rabbit hunting with my bow, I hope it warms up a little. The rabbits stay in their holes when it's really cold. I will be turkey hunting with my bow this spring. Then ground hogs in the summer.


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

Predator hunting and turkey hunting, maybe runnin lions (mountain lions) with hounds if my friend ever invites me to go. She only invites me if her boyfriend can't go lol.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

cali hunter said:


> ive never tried turkey hunting. wat is it like.
> is it kinda like predator hunting.
> and do you do it with a bow or shotgun


Predator and turkey hunting is simular in a couple ways.....Turkeys have the best eyesight and hearing in the wood's.....you blink when they are real close and they are gone.....Coyote's are great with all, but not even close to ta turkey I think...I like Turkey hunting more for the main reason of their powerfull Gobbles, gets you PUMPED up when you have a bird working you gobblin' his arse off.....I'm definately going back to Oregon for a couple weeks this year to shoot a couple!!


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm going out coyote hunting tomorrow.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

turkey and then groundhog all summer long!!!


----------



## AJarcher (Feb 6, 2010)

Goin spring gobbler huntin.:uzi:


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Predator and turkey hunting is simular in a couple ways.....Turkeys have the best eyesight and hearing in the wood's.....you blink when they are real close and they are gone.....Coyote's are great with all, but not even close to ta turkey I think...I like Turkey hunting more for the main reason of their powerfull Gobbles, gets you PUMPED up when you have a bird working you gobblin' his arse off.....I'm definately going back to Oregon for a couple weeks this year to shoot a couple!!


Yeah you get real pumped when they start gobblin'.


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

turkey and **** huntin


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

durring the off season iam like a dog on a chain 
i will shoot anything in off season like sparrows and we even go on stump shoots
you run around looking for a old rotted stump and shoot at them at like 75 yds
with big blunt points
it gets challenging to thread the needle


----------



## AJarcher (Feb 6, 2010)

AJarcher said:


> Goin spring gobbler huntin.:uzi:


and some squirls.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I hunt wild hogs most of the year and i hope to do some bowfishing and i'm getting ready for turkey season to start march 20th.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

turkey, groundhog and *3D SHOOTING*!!!!!!


----------



## heiple (Jan 25, 2007)

Omg, My name is Calli Hunter. That is so cool!


----------



## heiple (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh, and by the way I'm on my dads (heiple) user. I like to hunt turkeys and deer.I havent gotten to huntin' with my bow yet, but i love to hunt with rifle and shotgun.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

heiple said:


> Oh, and by the way I'm on my dads (BOB) user.


Am i missing something here?


----------



## heiple (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh, and by the way I'm on my dads (heiple) user. I like to hunt turkeys and deer.I havent gotten to huntin' with my bow yet, but i love to hunt with rifle and shotgun.:uzi:


----------



## heiple (Jan 25, 2007)

What do you mean" Am I missing something here?"


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

heiple said:


> Omg, My name is Calli Hunter. That is so cool!


mine is spelled cali hunter. which stands for california hunter. if yours stands for that then that pretty cool


----------



## heiple (Jan 25, 2007)

No I think my parents just thaught if a name . I dont think iit's for anything special. I like how yours is spelled.:smile:


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

i turkey hunt here in arkansas.

this year i think i'm going to missouri to hunt some birds...and maybe going to utah to hunt elk or muley later this year...


----------



## heiple (Jan 25, 2007)

Knottygirl said:


> i turkey hunt here in arkansas.
> 
> this year i think i'm going to missouri to hunt some birds...and maybe going to utah to hunt elk or muley later this year...


:shade:


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

heiple said:


> What do you mean" Am I missing something here?"


Um I mean you just posted 5 posts of random words, you said this is cali hunter and you arent the user cali hunter That I know on here.....That is what I meant, I am just curious you said you are on your dads account, what is your account?? Sorry i shoulda said more than "what am i missing here", I apologize:teeth:


----------



## heiple (Jan 25, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Um I mean you just posted 5 posts of random words, you said this is cali hunter and you arent the user cali hunter That I know on here.....That is what I meant, I am just curious you said you are on your dads account, what is your account?? Sorry i shoulda said more than "what am i missing here", I apologize:teeth:


Oh,its ok.My real name is Calli Hunter.Sorry I didnt mean to be so sassy!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

OOO Sorry I didn't realize you were talking about your real name.:smile:


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

heiple said:


> Oh,its ok.My real name is Calli Hunter.Sorry I didnt mean to be so sassy!


ow then i apoligize also cali hunter is just my user name. by the way that a cool name


----------



## heiple (Jan 25, 2007)

cali hunter said:


> ow then i apoligize also cali hunter is just my user name. by the way that a cool name


Thanks:smile:


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Im shooting Paper,tree rats,and hopfully some turkey or 3d targets.


----------

